# Jumping - Please make it stop!!!!!



## WinnieThePoodle (Sep 1, 2020)

With regards to all things doggy I really don't have too much to complain about with Winnie. But the jumping is the one thing I would really like to get a grip with and all efforts seemed to have failed. She is much better than she was but still when she meets people she knows she still tries to jump on them. We have done all the things we are told to do and the other person is complying in doing the right thing to help. To be fair they are all dog owners so they do understand and will do what I ask them to do but this just doesn't stop Winnie from jumping. After a few minutes she stops jumping but for the first 3 or 4 minutes she just won't stop and no one likes it. Are there any training techniques other than the usual ones we read about or learn at puppy classes?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Poppy still pogo jumps when she is excited (mostly mealtimes, these days) - the difference is that she doesn't put her paws on people. My careful don't-jump-up training was thoroughly undermined by people offering treats and attention at waist height, too...

If the other person reliably turns away before she gets the chance to jump up, and then immediately greets her while she pauses with four feet on the ground, that really helps. Unfortunately even dog owners are not always good at the timing. If she is on lead then turning, walking away a few steps, then trying again, giving her time to control her enthusiasm, worked with mine. If Winnie's jumping is already much improved then it sounds as if what you are doing is working - just needs more time and practice, and fewer people waving their hands around out of reach!


----------



## WinnieThePoodle (Sep 1, 2020)

fjm said:


> Poppy still pogo jumps when she is excited (mostly mealtimes, these days) - the difference is that she doesn't put her paws on people. My careful don't-jump-up training was thoroughly undermined by people offering treats and attention at waist height, too...
> 
> If the other person reliably turns away before she gets the chance to jump up, and then immediately greets her while she pauses with four feet on the ground, that really helps. Unfortunately even dog owners are not always good at the timing. If she is on lead then turning, walking away a few steps, then trying again, giving her time to control her enthusiasm, worked with mine. If Winnie's jumping is already much improved then it sounds as if what you are doing is working - just needs more time and practice, and fewer people waving their hands around out of reach!


Fortunately they don't encourage or give her treats or attention which is why it's annoying that she still does it. She is just excited to see them and wants to say hello which is sweet and she is an affectionate dog. She pogo jumps with excitement as soon as she spots them. Sometimes she jumps on the dog and gets told off by them as they are much older than she is and don't like the puppy behaviour. I'm quite happy when they do that as she is learning a lesson from them and she stops immediately but doesn't get it as quick with the humans.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I trained mine early on not to jump on people but Renn will still jump but won't put his paws up on anyone. For those extra exuberant moment I carry a pet convincer. Actually I don't even have to use it anymore just have it. It puts out a small burst of air. Its the sound of the air that stops the behavior you don't actually spray the dog with it. I dug it back out now with the puppy when they won't stop playing. My deal is play all you want outside but you must walk nicely to get out there. So carrying the convincer reminds them of that. 








Amazon.com : Pet Convincer - Dog Training Device - Air : Canine Innovations : Barking Deterrent Collars : Pet Supplies


Find Pet Convincer - Dog Training Device - Air and more at Amazon.com



www.amazon.com


----------



## WinnieThePoodle (Sep 1, 2020)

Mufar42 said:


> I trained mine early on not to jump on people but Renn will still jump but won't put his paws up on anyone. For those extra exuberant moment I carry a pet convincer. Actually I don't even have to use it anymore just have it. It puts out a small burst of air. Its the sound of the air that stops the behavior you don't actually spray the dog with it. I dug it back out now with the puppy when they won't stop playing. My deal is play all you want outside but you must walk nicely to get out there. So carrying the convincer reminds them of that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't tried any aids so that might be something I can try as I have exhausted all other ways. Thanks.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Perhaps establishing a really strong 'sit' would help.

I tell Normie 'feet on the floor' and he's finally come to understand 'feet' means getting petted when his feet are on the floor. duh. But it took a l-o-n-g time.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

With Annie, I taught her hug (jump on me) and off like they were tricks. I heavily reinforced off, and staying off, the same way I reinforced remaining seated with 'sit'. Then we worked up to more excitement/distractions. 
So when a person appeared, I told her 'off' before she jumped, then rewarded her for off. It was a known command, so she understood what I wanted.


----------



## WinnieThePoodle (Sep 1, 2020)

Sometimes if I can get to her in time with a stern voice I say 'NO JUMPING!' but I have to be very exact in the timing which is not always possible. She often beats me to it so I just want to get her to the stage where she doesnt do it in the first place.


----------



## Oonapup (Oct 16, 2020)

Oona is mostly good about not jumping on strangers or friends, but she gets very excited when me or my daughter come home, and kangaroo jumps straight into the air with what appears to be the aim of jamming her nose into my eye. Very annoying for a big dog. We have found success with forestalling the jumping by asking her to go to her mat when we get home and then she will wait there for a treat, often something she can chew for a few moments. That usually brings her down enough to be able to think and keep her feet on the ground. It doesn't work well out in the world but that's not where we have most of the jumping problems. A strong "down" might work similarly though. The thing I like about 'go to your mat' is she's learned to move away from us in spite of her strong desire to greet.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

For a long time we only rewarded for four paws on the floor, but those rare accidental rewards, combined with pure excitement, combined with an increasing desire to appease our obvious annoyance by licking faces, made it a losing battle. We were getting nowhere.

So we started reinforcing any jumps that don’t touch us. Working in smaller increments seems to be working.

It’s very hard to extinguish natural behaviours altogether. Shaping them into something more adaptable is more doable and something you might want to consider.

Once she’s consistently, intentionally keeping her paws off you, you can decide if you want to try and eliminate the jumping altogether. But I tend to think it’s a very poodley thing to do, kind of like how beagles bark.


----------



## WinnieThePoodle (Sep 1, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> But I tend to think it’s a very poodley thing to do, kind of like how beagles bark.


I did wonder if it was a poodley trait, and I wouldn't want to completely squash any natural behaviour. My GSD/Lab never did this ever. I don't mind her doing the pogo jumps but it's the paws on people that I don't want, especially if she is wet or muddy. How would I go about reinforcing the jumps that don't touch?


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

WinnieThePoodle said:


> I did wonder if it was a poodley trait, and I wouldn't want to completely squash any natural behaviour. My GSD/Lab never did this ever. I don't mind her doing the pogo jumps but it's the paws on people that I don't want, especially if she is wet or muddy. How would I go about reinforcing the jumps that don't touch?


I would figure out what’s going to be most reinforcing to Winnie in each individual situation. It will vary.

Sometimes Peggy is jumping because she wants to smell something we’re holding. Or maybe she wants affection. Most often she just wants to say hi and is over-excited. So we ignore the behaviour we don’t want, and then _immediately_ reward the behaviour we do. It can be as simple as saying “Hi!” Other times, she may get a treat. That particular reward works best if it’s done straight from the hip (or wherever the treat is) to the mouth. One swift motion. For a while there, we were inadvertently encouraging her to jump towards the treat (i.e. us). Oops.

In my experience, punishment for jumping backfires. For example, lashing out with a knee (a common technique) may make an anxious dog even _more_ eager to appease. So they jump higher and harder at your face, desperately trying to lick your mouth. Or they perceive that physical contact as _play_! Or _attention_! Hooray! Or they’re just plain confused by the erratic, stressed human and respond with stress of their own.

Reinforcing the desired behaviour, on the other hand—even if it’s a compromise—is like giving them a key to access what they want. They no longer have to smash a window. They can just use the front door.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

I personally wouldn't be okay with even near me (or near guests) missed jumps. My family is just not stable enough on their feet.

"Off" as a cue, taught explicitly to mean 4 feet on the floor, and rewarded often before the jump, helped a lot, and only rewarding 'hug' (jump on me) on cue helped as well. It's good to have a language for what you want. I watch a lot of people tell 'down! Off! No' or whatever and it's pretty clear the dog hasn't a clue what the human actually wants, and is confused to indifferent. One dog I am 90% sure just thinks 'Down!' is what humans yell during greetings.

But I have also used this method on other people's dogs and find it very fast to teach. It's how I keep a few poorly behaved, very enthusiastic Goldens and bulldog/boxer types I know from barreling me over at the dog park- they autosit for me instead.


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

WinnieThePoodle said:


> I did wonder if it was a poodley trait, and I wouldn't want to completely squash any natural behaviour. My GSD/Lab never did this ever. I don't mind her doing the pogo jumps but it's the paws on people that I don't want, especially if she is wet or muddy. How would I go about reinforcing the jumps that don't touch?


Teach her to touch your hand. Start by holding your hand still in one place and reward her for touching with her nose. Then move your hand around to different places so that she has to move her head to touch. Then teach her to follow your hand as you move it around, then move your hand up above her head so she has to raise her head to touch. Move higher and higher so she eventually has to rear up and finally leap up to touch.

It sounds like a lot of time and effort, but really it usually goes very quickly once they learn the concept of touching the hand. Especially with poodles who love to jump, that part is self rewarding even without the treat, and they soon get very enthusiastic about it! Then you can just hold your hand out away from your body and get spectacular jumps, and if you want to put a command on the jump itself and fade out the hand you can do that. I prefer to keep the hand touch though, because then you can be sure of where the dog is going to be jumping, and keep her away from accidentally crashing into you.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Lily Cd Re suggested to me to put jumping on command -we use Jump up. This allows an Ok to Jump as a reward. The magic is that it removes jumping in inappropriate situations.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes I have taught a jump on command and it can only be to jump on me and for Lily only one other person (my training assistant at my club). When I give CGC tests we use Lily as the neutral dog and my assistant works with her. She has come to allow that jump on command too. 

Another couple of things to try with Winnie would be to teach her to go settle on a mat or bed when people she wants to jump on come into the picture. You can add on having those people reward her with petting or a cookie for staying in place. You could also consider putting her on a leash as a tool while you reinforce four on the floor when people arrive.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

reraven123 said:


> Teach her to touch your hand. Start by holding your hand still in one place and reward her for touching with her nose. Then move your hand around to different places so that she has to move her head to touch. Then teach her to follow your hand as you move it around, then move your hand up above her head so she has to raise her head to touch. Move higher and higher so she eventually has to rear up and finally leap up to touch.
> 
> It sounds like a lot of time and effort, but really it usually goes very quickly once they learn the concept of touching the hand. Especially with poodles who love to jump, that part is self rewarding even without the treat, and they soon get very enthusiastic about it! Then you can just hold your hand out away from your body and get spectacular jumps, and if you want to put a command on the jump itself and fade out the hand you can do that. I prefer to keep the hand touch though, because then you can be sure of where the dog is going to be jumping, and keep her away from accidentally crashing into you.


Elroy has a very good "touch". I use it to get him into heal position as well as using it to help with loose leash walking (if he starts getting too far ahead or behind, I ask for a "touch"). He doesn't jump on me unless I ask for "up", "kisses". My cue for that is tapping my chest with both hands. Is there a good reason to extend his "touch" training to include doing no contact jumps? Would this be of use when he meets new "strangers" or meets infrequent acquaintances again? He often jumps up in excitement for these folks. He settles down after a minute or so, but a minute is definitely I bit too much for some.


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

Winniethepoodle asked how to reward her dog for jumps that did not put feet on anybody, and how not to squash her dog's exuberance and joy of jumping. I did this with Zephyr and he loved doing it. He could do spectacular jumps and people were amazed by the height he could get. He is five now and doesn't do it much anymore, but for years it was a nice reward for him, and a way to show off. It also can use up some of the excitement of meeting new people without touching them.


----------

